# Wheeee! My Liners!! ) Now the Sage Liners with detail Pics



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Wheeeee!!! My wonderful liners and hammies came!!!! Thank you javakittie!!

They are really beautiful and so well made









The rattikins will have to wait until this weekend for their Kat Special's to be put up and enjoyed (and hopefully not chewed...ever!...wishful thinking I know. :roll:
Here is the Sage Side 









And the Aqua Side









But Lisbet discovered the aqua set, crawled into the decker and has already approved...










Is this all for me??









Stay Tuned for the Big Reveal in the Cages...


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

aww...he is so cute...

nice hammies!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

wow, those are really cool. how much did all that cost you? can't wait to see it all set up in the cage


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

OoooOOoo pretty colours. I bet they'll enjoy them (not as food though!) 

Lisbet is a beautiful girly (with or without sister scratches) lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *



twitch said:


> wow, those are really cool. how much did all that cost you? can't wait to see it all set up in the cage


www.javakittie.com

Its going to have to wait until Sunday too.  got the neuters tomorrow, and the vet run with 4 sickies on Saturday, so Sunday is going to be one busy day


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

Lisbet in her new hammie happily taking her meds. Poor old girl has a URI so she is on baytril and zithromcyin.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

wow, she likes the meds?

also, do your rats pee on the hammies..mine do.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

those pics of her taking meds are just about the cutest things Ive seen in a while!!! heehee!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

Hehehe...Lisbet loves her zithromycin...all my rats do  Cherry flavoured. Most of them like the baytril since I mix it up with a Strawberry Quik solution. I crush my own pills and add the solution carefully to make up the meds.

I am now able to med through the bars of the cage most of the time. My only problem these days is making sure the rat who's supposed to get the meds actually gets them, not the healthy ones who want the "treat" too. 

Most rats will pee in their hammies somewhat. Some pee a lot and have to have theirs changed often. LOL

The nakies are very good with their hammies as are a few more of mine. But I do have some messy rats too 

Wilbur says thanks for the new big hammie mom!








Yeah that feels good








Very comfy...a boy needs to stretch out a bit yanno?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

Top half of FN









Bottom half of FN









Then add rats :mrgreen:









Terra and sick Kamali...she's looking good today


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

How many you keep in there?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

13 members of the Horde. Its more than I like but they all get along really well.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

Wow they are really nice! I keep saying I am going to make my own but I never do, maybe I should beak down and buy them.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

With the amount that you have, you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

yeah, i keep saying i'm going to have more sewn up but so far... well it just hasn't happened. at this rate it'll probably just be easier to order them. i'll have to check out that link. thanks for sharing. and the pictures are wonderful. i understand why you would call that big girl terra, she's a good size planet of a rat too. i love the squishy ones, they're so cute. i would LOVE to have a good camera to steal shots of the babies with... i have to hope that the disposable works instead right now... christmas is coming though, so i'll hold that hope a little higher. 

haha oops... /ramble


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

Lilspaz, are you using your trays in your FN? And if your not, what are you using?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *



Berks said:


> Lilspaz, are you using your trays in your FN? And if your not, what are you using?


The top still has the "tray" if you can call it that. My Horde decided to have a plastic chewing obsession this summer...this was the bottom FN tray










I use coroplast there now with velcro male on the bottom edges to grip the liners or fleece I tuck under. LOL


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

I have heard of everyone using alot of coroplast where do u buy it at?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

Home Depot, Art stores, signage shops


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

signage shop????

Art stores?? we dont have either of these that im aware of i live in illinois!

I have an alexander lumberstore its also a small hardware shop and warehouse! maybe they have one..


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

You can also go to cavycages.com and put in your area to find materials...

click on coroplast and then select Illinois.

http://www.guineapigcages.com/where.htm


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

I live in illinois and none of the places on the clickable u suggested were close to my town lol ....  thanks tho that site could be helpful in the future!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners and Hammies Came!! *

and now the sage liners

Sage FN 










Mmmkay here we go 

Shelves first








the elastic at the back (sadly with no rat )








and at the front...with Vesta









And here she is showing off the tucked in liner in the corner









The liner itself








and how much you can tuck under









Now I am sorry, but I had a camera there were rats in front of me...guess what happened?

The blooper shots...
Vesta covering the elastic :roll:








Not quite showing off the tucked corner









Lucine my micro-eyed beauty (there is sage liner in front of her )








Adia looking like an old mare...lip drooping. :lol:








Zuri with failing Kamali








Aura's worried about her...the Mom instincts I guess








Aura comfy in her snap-inn









and my best yawn pic evah and it had to be Ms Aura again :mrgreen:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners!! ) Now the Sage Liners with detail*

i love the pics!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners!! ) Now the Sage Liners with detail*

wow, they really did have an obsession with chewing the trays didnt they, lol. I have to look into the coroplast as well. I love the liners, nice color choices  all your ratties are cute but i love the looks of aura


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Wheeee! My Liners!! ) Now the Sage Liners with detail*

I do have to agree, the meds picture, ADORABLE!


----------

